# My VOD error ??



## JacenSolo (May 18, 2006)

the last few days, whenever I go to the list of programs I've recorded it shows as blank, it'll show at the top of the screen information for whats at the top of the list, but the rest of the screen appears blank, and I can't seem to move through my list. If I sort by name a few times, i can go start to use my down arrow to see the shows in the list, they'll show up one at a time, as I arrow down through them.....any else ran into this?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Do you have the latest update ? That problem was around with the R-15 was first released but I havent had that happen in a long time.

Did you do a reset or pull the plug yet ? That usually fixes some problems.


----------



## JacenSolo (May 18, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Do you have the latest update ? That problem was around with the R-15 was first released but I havent had that happen in a long time.
> 
> Did you do a reset or pull the plug yet ? That usually fixes some problems.


 I did get the "103F" patch for the 300, the one that enables the forward slip, i've not done a reset yet, I'll try it when i get home from work and see if that remedies the issue, was just wondering if anyone else was experiencing this issue.


----------



## monkcee (Jan 17, 2006)

It's been happening to me too, and I have the latest update for the -500. Ever since the "What's Hot" feature came online I've experinced slower menus and the same blank MyVOD screen. I''ve already reset 3 times...remote, red button and pull the plug...and still the same.


----------



## laceyd (Mar 6, 2006)

JacenSolo said:


> the last few days, whenever I go to the list of programs I've recorded it shows as blank, it'll show at the top of the screen information for whats at the top of the list, but the rest of the screen appears blank, and I can't seem to move through my list. If I sort by name a few times, i can go start to use my down arrow to see the shows in the list, they'll show up one at a time, as I arrow down through them.....any else ran into this?


Yes - I've had this happen a couple times in the last month (I have the latest update). To show the programs in the MyVOD, if you tab over to the SHOWCASE tab and hit SELECT, then tab back to the MyVOD tab and hit SELECT again, it should populate the MyVOD with your shows. Alternatively, you can select the shows from the MENU setting.

However, when this has happened it has only been a matter of time before I've had the unit freeze (usually when I pause a recorded show and go to unpause it), and the only fix is a reset.

I have no SL's, but I noticed this happened after I added shows to the ToDo list, and the number went over 40. May be just a coincidence - anyone else?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

laceyd said:


> I have no SL's, but I noticed this happened after I added shows to the ToDo list, and the number went over 40. May be just a coincidence - anyone else?


Intersting, I know the R15 doesn't like it when you move SL or add/remove them (and will usally require a reboot if you do too many at once). But it think it's more intersting that it locks/messes up with only single records. Laceyd, do you also so alot of searches or find by's?


----------



## lslmustang (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm experiencing the same this and this is a brand new DVD player. I'm curious to find out if the reboot fixes this problem as it's very annoying.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

lslmustang said:


> I'm experiencing the same this and this is a brand new DVD player. I'm curious to find out if the reboot fixes this problem as it's very annoying.


Hmm...a brand new _*DVD player*_, eh...nah...any joke I make would be too easy.


----------



## Hokie01 (Jun 9, 2006)

laceyd said:


> To show the programs in the MyVOD, if you tab over to the SHOWCASE tab and hit SELECT, then tab back to the MyVOD tab and hit SELECT again, it should populate the MyVOD with your shows.


I've had this problem, too - it coincided with the "What's Hot" feature as somebody mentioned before. I also discovered the solution above worked for me.

Another issue that has been bugging me is that the Active menu takes FOREVER to load. I'll hit Active and the screen will pop up but I'll sit for over a minute waiting for a menu so I can check the weather, etc. - of course, a minute isn't all that long in reality...but if you're waiting for a menu that should load immediately, that's like an hour!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

IIRC, I notice that with the Active Menu, when I am entering it for the first time a a while.

If I go back shortly after leaving, it tends to come up much quicker.


----------



## ChrisWyso (Nov 16, 2005)

I've had this happening for a while now too, and I am at the current version. Something slightly different happened last weekend though...
When I went to the list, everything was there, but the "select" button was not expanding the groups. I ended up pulling the plug & everything was fine.

-Chris


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

The same has happened to me. A reboot fixed the problem. We will see how long before it happens again.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

yea this has happened a lot with me latley. i went to showcase than back to myvod a few time and then it finally poped up. i just find it easier to go to myvod from the quick menu now since the LIST keeps freezing.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> IIRC, I notice that with the Active Menu, when I am entering it for the first time a a while.
> 
> If I go back shortly after leaving, it tends to come up much quicker.


yeah whatever causes this is triggered when you use the interactive features I had this happen last week after leaving one of the mix channels. So my solution is use the interactive features very little and remove the mix channels from your channel list.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> IIRC, I notice that with the Active Menu, when I am entering it for the first time a a while.
> 
> If I go back shortly after leaving, it tends to come up much quicker.


It's probably a Java app, so I wouldn't be to angry with the DVR.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

jonaswan2 said:


> It's probably a Java app....


Has the presence of a Java VM on the R15 been verified or are you stating a hypothesis?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

wbmccarty said:


> Has the presence of a Java VM on the R15 been verified or are you stating a hypothesis?


He is making a S.W.A.G. if you don't know what it means google it or PM me :lol:


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> He is making a S.W.A.G. if you don't know what it means google it or PM me :lol:


My question is historically significant because Java was originally designed by Sun as a language for programming set-top boxes. However, to my knowledge, it has not been deployed for that purpose. If _S_ stands for _scientific_, I'm interested in the evidence that supports the conjecture. Otherwise, the box may as well contain a C# VM. :lol:

P.S. The presence of a VM of any kind would almost certainly affect the security of the box. But, it's not clear whether the effect would be beneficial or detrimental. I'd go with beneficial, since the VM would make it harder to accomplish a buffer overflow attack. But, one could argue that it would make the box less secure, since an attacker might be able to work in a high-level language rather than an obscure machine code.

P.P.S. I think that the presence of a Java VM is unlikely. Some of the R15's software defects seem to cause damage to the stack or heap. This wouldn't be likely to occur in an application running under a Java VM unless the VM itself were horribly buggy. I doubt that any of the companies who might create a Java VM would test the VM so poorly that defects of the sort we're seeing might survive in the released product. Defects in application software are one thing, but defects in system software are quite another.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

wbmccarty said:


> My question is historically significant because Java was originally designed by Sun as a language for programming set-top boxes. However, to my knowledge, it has not been deployed for that purpose. If _S_ stands for _scientific_, I'm interested in the evidence that supports the conjecture. Otherwise, the box may as well contain a C# VM. :lol:
> 
> P.S. The presence of a VM of any kind would almost certainly affect the security of the box. But, it's not clear whether the effect would be beneficial or detrimental. I'd go with beneficial, since the VM would make it harder to accomplish a buffer overflow attack. But, one could argue that it would make the box less secure, since an attacker might be able to work in a high-level language rather than an obscure machine code.
> 
> P.P.S. I think that the presence of a Java VM is unlikely. Some of the R15's software defects seem to cause damage to the stack or heap. This wouldn't be likely to occur in an application running under a Java VM unless the VM itself were horribly buggy. I doubt that any of the companies who might create a Java VM would test the VM so poorly that defects of the sort we're seeing might survive in the released product. Defects in application software are one thing, but defects in system software are quite another.


My honest guess is here is that he has read some articles on the web about the NDS boxes, put 2 and 2 together and thinks he has come up with 4. When in reality the answer may well be Green and not a number at all. Without jonas actually see code, process list, system files on the drive. He is doing nothing but guessing what is or is not running on this box. For all any of us know the entire program was written in Fortran with a C # wrapper running code ported from Basic 1.0. Even further it may be running some code and language brought through the Stargate and written by the Ancients. :lol:

I don't know whats on the box I have no way of finding out and I seriously doubt many of us on this forum actually do. If we can however figure out how to read Earl's mind we may start to figure it all out.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> I don't know whats on the box I have no way of finding out and I seriously doubt many of us on this forum actually do. If we can however figure out how to read Earl's mind we may start to figure it all out.


If you can read jonaswan2's mind, why not Earl's? 

More realistically, some manufacturers have put Java VMs on a chip. The ID of a chip inside the R15 might be enough to raise a well-founded suspicion that the R15 contains a Java VM. I've seen messages listing the IDs of the R15's chips. But, I've never bothered researching them.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

wbmccarty said:


> If you can read jonaswan2's mind, why not Earl's?
> 
> More realistically, some manufacturers have put Java VMs on a chip. The ID of a chip inside the R15 might be enough to raise a well-founded suspicion that the R15 contains a Java VM. I've seen messages listing the IDs of the R15's chips. But, I've never bothered researching them.


Here's the original work I did on the chip IDs. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=57911

I haven't had time to get back to this but from what I saw there's no evidence of hardware Java on this box.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> For all any of us know the entire program was written in Fortran with a C # wrapper running code ported from Basic 1.0.


I'm betting it was written by a thousand monkeys at a thousand typewriters. But, note that that's only my guess. I don't have any inside information!


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

qwerty said:


> I'm betting it was written by a thousand monkeys at a thousand typewriters.


Generally, software development is performed by higher primate species. See, for example, PPI's web site.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Here's the original work I did on the chip IDs. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=57911
> 
> I haven't had time to get back to this but from what I saw there's no evidence of hardware Java on this box.


I also spot no chip that demands the presence of Java. But, it does appear that at least one Java VM implemetation is available for the STi5528 processor, as this combination appears in the Mood 130 STB.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

wbmccarty said:


> Generally, software development is performed by higher primate species. See, for example, PPI's web site.


Funny! I saw something under costing that firms up my theory:

"Software testing requires less skill and this service starts at 45 cents per hour."


----------



## Scoots (May 15, 2006)

My VOD list stopped loading up -I see the menu, but the actual programs don't "render".

After a half hour of screwing with it, I discovered I could arrow up to the "My VOD" tab, then over the "Showcases", then back, and most of the time the list would show. If not, I could then arrow down, and each show listing would pop up as the cursor went over it.

Strange.

Powering off didn't help.

I'm not interested in a reset, unless the thing just totally stops working.


----------



## Scoots (May 15, 2006)

Just noticed the longer thread below on this. I usually do search for previous entries, honest, I do!


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Scoots, I have merged the two threads.


----------



## Scoots (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Donnie


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

I'm going thru the same problem, my VOD would be gone, I would have to tab over to showcase then back to myVOD.... then the list would be back?
If I reset it will I lose what is currently in MyVOD? or pull the plug ?
I still have the 0x103F software in an R-15


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

A normal reset will not erase what is in your VOD. A power cycle reset will not erase what is in your VOD.

A clear and delete reset (arrow down and record button for 5 seconds after a reset) will erase all recorded shows. This option is also available as a reset-all via menu's.

Carl


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Now that we've moved somewhat "off topic" I'd like to move back a bit. I too am seeing the MY VOD "feature" showing up blank way too much. I can hit "red, red" and it reappears but to clean it up completely, power down is the only remedy I find.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

I had this happen on my -500 unit for the first time yesterday. Turning the unit off then back on a while later cleared it. I have had much more in the MyVOD before without getting a blank screen.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Now that we've moved somewhat "off topic" I'd like to move back a bit. I too am seeing the MY VOD "feature" showing up blank way too much. I can hit "red, red" and it reappears but to clean it up completely, power down is the only remedy I find.


Don't know why but the only way that I've seen this problem fixed is doing the red button reset or unplugging the unit.


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

You're all heading for the dreaded _reset all_ and loss of all recordings on MyVOD. Start dumping to VHS before it's too late.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Don't know why but the only way that I've seen this problem fixed is doing the red button reset or unplugging the unit.


I've had this happen 3 times in the past 2 weeks (not before) I've gotten MyVOD back by tabbing back and forth to showcases; no reset button yet.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

psweig said:


> I've had this happen 3 times in the past 2 weeks (not before) I've gotten MyVOD back by tabbing back and forth to showcases; no reset button yet.


Sorry, I was talking about a permanent fix. Usally if someone has done the red button reset the problem goes away permanently (or at least for a long time before it happens again). Your correct that the tabing back an forth will take care of it right then but if you want to get rid of the problem it's self try the red button reset.


----------



## PlanetBill (May 8, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Don't know why but the only way that I've seen this problem fixed is doing the red button reset or unplugging the unit.


Went home for lunch, found the MyVOD list blank again. Did a red button reset. List came back fine. We'll see how long it lasts.


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

carl6 said:


> A normal reset will not erase what is in your VOD. A power cycle reset will not erase what is in your VOD.
> 
> A clear and delete reset (arrow down and record button for 5 seconds after a reset) will erase all recorded shows. This option is also available as a reset-all via menu's.
> 
> Carl


 The power cycle did clear up the problem! However what was in my To Do List
appx: 6 out of 10 were gone.... but thanks for the tip.... Jim


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The to do list should rebuild as the guide repopulates itself. That can take up to 24 to 36 hours, but the next 24 hours or so of guide data should be there almost immediately.

Carl


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

copy that, I know the guide takes 24 -36hrs. + to rebuild. Matter of fact what was in the ToDoList is still gone. (it just said program unavailable) but 6 are missing... and if I got ahead 12-14 hours I can find them in there.. I'm not gonna put them back yet till I see if they reappear.. never know.... thanks.....regards
Jim


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jim Reid said:


> copy that, I know the guide takes 24 -36hrs. + to rebuild. Matter of fact what was in the ToDoList is still gone. (it just said program unavailable) but 6 are missing... and if I got ahead 12-14 hours I can find them in there.. I'm not gonna put them back yet till I see if they reappear.. never know.... thanks.....regards
> Jim


Were the missing programs part of SLs or manually selected recordings? I do recall another poster noting that he lost some manual records on a reset.


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Were the missing programs part of SLs or manually selected recordings? I do recall another poster noting that he lost some manual records on a reset.


Hi Wolffpack! somewhere in one of my posts I said I was a newbee to Directv & DVR's .. not sure what a SL is? let me know please.
Best I can tell you. The wife pressed Record button on about 10 movies about 16 hours ahead to 24,36 hrs... before I pulled the plug. another day has gone bye. There were 10 items in the TO Do List.... There's still only 5 in there this morning. Don't think we tried manual records yet? looks simple enough. but the record button is quicker.
Using a Directv R-15 software is still 0x103F (got it NIB at the end of May)
regards Jim


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

SL: Series Link (similar to Season Pass on the TiVos)

You would see a R))) in the guide next to a program setup like that.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jim Reid said:


> Hi Wolffpack! somewhere in one of my posts I said I was a newbee to Directv & DVR's .. not sure what a SL is? let me know please.
> Best I can tell you. The wife pressed Record button on about 10 movies about 16 hours ahead to 24,36 hrs... before I pulled the plug. another day has gone bye. There were 10 items in the TO Do List.... There's still only 5 in there this morning. Don't think we tried manual records yet? looks simple enough. but the record button is quicker.
> Using a Directv R-15 software is still 0x103F (got it NIB at the end of May)
> regards Jim


SL = Series Link, recording every episode of a particular show. Those will last through a restart or power cycle. Pressing REC on a show in the guide is a manual record. Others have reported manual records being lost between resets. I think I had one of those issues once, but in the end I couldn't remember if I was thinking about recording that show or really did.


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> SL = Series Link, recording every episode of a particular show. Those will last through a restart or power cycle. Pressing REC on a show in the guide is a manual record. Others have reported manual records being lost between resets. I think I had one of those issues once, but in the end I couldn't remember if I was thinking about recording that show or really did.


 Copy that, Series Link=SL the wife had HUFF in there, we put it back in about an hour ago. So the guide is loading, almost 12 days ahead+... thanks for the reply.
regards Jim


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Jim Reid said:


> Copy that, Series Link=SL the wife had HUFF in there, we put it back in about an hour ago. So the guide is loading, almost 12 days ahead+... thanks for the reply.
> regards Jim


So did HUFF survive the reset and the manual records were lost?


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> So did HUFF survive the reset and the manual records were lost?


nope! Huff didn't survive nor did, the wife likes "The Closer" with Kyra Sedgwick! but we just looked at the future dates & she put it in.... 
next time my VOD starts fading again. or not showing up (without going over to showcase & back to MyVod,) before I pull the plug I''ll write down whats in the to do list.. that Huff is a good show.. I get a kick out of the lawyer!

later Jim


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

got an email from DBSTalk.Com. says: Earl Bonovich has just replied to a thread 
but I don't see it here on the board... but I do see what you sent in the email DBS sent me.

SL: Series Link (similar to Season Pass on the TiVos)

You would see a R))) in the guide next to a program setup like that.
ok Earl thanks for the reply on that. 
I never had a TiVo (just VCR's) so the R-15 is my 1st. its new to me. I like your post Earl regards to: http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=270214

thats a keeper! got it bookmarked I thought shows were saved on a chip.. till I read Earls link with nice Pic's... I saw that 160GB seagate HD in there... all I could say was wow! nice work guys! thanks for the help on this end... later Jim


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Jim Reid said:


> got an email from DBSTalk.Com. says: Earl Bonovich has just replied to a thread
> but I don't see it here on the board... but I do see what you sent in the email DBS sent me.
> 
> SL: Series Link (similar to Season Pass on the TiVos)
> ...


I had deleted my post as Wolf was responding at the same time with about the same information.



Jim Reid said:


> I never had a TiVo (just VCR's) so the R-15 is my 1st. its new to me. I like your post Earl regards to: http://archive2.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=270214
> 
> thats a keeper! got it bookmarked I thought shows were saved on a chip.. till I read Earls link with nice Pic's... I saw that 160GB seagate HD in there... all I could say was wow! nice work guys! thanks for the help on this end... later Jim


 you are welcome.

I can't believe how long ago that was now...


----------



## Jim Reid (May 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I had deleted my post as Wolf was responding at the same time with about the same information.
> 
> you are welcome.
> 
> I can't believe how long ago that was now...


 ok Earl, will see you down the log...thanks Jim


----------

